# My first Pair



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Finally got a female for my Cappy boy and will post pictures of the pair soon. Copernicus is a mustard gas type dragon scale halfmoon plakat male and his new lady who I picked up today is a mg type marble hmpk female named Calypso. Pictures to come soon, conditioning starts for her tomorrow. First some pellets and brine shrimp then the next day pellets and blood worms. Also have mysois shrimp and a little beef heart on the menue. Whole room is set at 84 degrees at the moment and spawning tank has been sitting for a week. Adding live plants to it soon.


----------



## CrazyDiamond (Feb 20, 2013)

-flails- I am so excited!!! xD


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

And here are the pictures of my first pair.

Female:




























Male:



















What do you guys think about this pair?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

She's such a cutie!!

You should get some nice babies from these two!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh my god! I want!
So pretty! Love the female.


----------



## CrazyDiamond (Feb 20, 2013)

She looks like me when I go on a cheez doodle bender lol she is beautiful!!!


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Beautiful pair!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Love them! I really love that female  Good luck!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you guys, should keep you updated on them. Right now I am conditioning my pair. It's her first day conditioning and I have been feeding blood worms and brine shrimp. 

For best results on conditioning should I feed three or four times a day? Tomorrow is her first day spending 10 minutes seeing the male as well.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Depends on how much you feed per serving. Generally smaller multiple meals is good - easier to digest and trick them into thinking there is plenty of food. I would go with 4 decent sized meals a day.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks, I gave them two big meals already so I will give them one more today and 4 for the rest of the week or until she gets eggy.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice pair. 
I agree with myates on feeding.

Good luck.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Day two of conditioning and all is well, today is pellets and brine shrimp on the menu, also going to let them see each other for the first time today. I hope the male is interested in her as he tends to be shy unless flaring at another male.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't think you should breed them... 

I think you should send them to me instead. 

Heh. The female's postively adorable. I'm sure they'll have some gorgeous fry. Best of luck to you. ^^


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

xD allow me to ship them to you right now.

No I love my boy too much, I have had him long enough to fall madly in love with his personality. He's a funny guy, I dare say a clown fish always getting himself into trouble. 

Can't wait to see their spawn. I am hoping for a nice marble pair from them or breed back to the mother since her color is flawlessly stunning in person.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

YAY first introduction of my pair went well. Both were flaring at each other and then my male started dancing for the female. She didn't seem too impressed with him yet since she isn't eggy. I gave them 5 minutes watching each other before separating them and feeding them some more brine shrimp. My boy seems very interested in mating right now since I have been conditioning him for a while now and he's ready to go.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I know by now you must all be annoyed with the updates but lately while introducing them my boy has been dancing for Cali and Cali wants to follow him. He's made a small bubble nest in his tank but she just isn't filling up with enough eggs yet. She has pugged up a little, this is her first time so I was expecting her to fill out more and faster but she's still so slim. Tank is at 80, she eats brine shrimp 3-4 times a day and pellets every now and again. Should I be feeding her a little more? I feed around 4 brine shrimp or 3 pellets 4 times a day.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I would move this or start a spawn log, as this is basically what it is  

Good luck


----------



## CrazyDiamond (Feb 20, 2013)

Super psyched to see the results


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Very nice! Long anal on the male though. Can't see the female.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

How do I move this thread? Or do I have to get a mod to do it for me? -melting in her room in missery D:-

So I turned my heater up to 84 in my room, offically can't sleep in my bedroom anymore.

And thanks Matts, I am going to try and get some better pictures of the girl but she is so active I might just take a video of her instead.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Mod has to do it. My bedroom doubles as a fish room to. Lol.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I moved your thread to the breeding log section.

Good luck


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you Indjo.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Just to add- since the anal is the only thing wrong, don't even worry about it. It is one of the last things I worry about. World class breeders even have trouble with it.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm not too concerned with it for my F1 batch but for F2 I am hunting for females with tighter anal fins, also looking for nicer dorsals as I think that can be improved upon a bit more as well.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

That's great! Breeding to f2 is nice because you can be more selective and get what you REALLY like.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

I like the long anal, but that makes for pets, not breeders and showers.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I always try to use short anal fish, but a long anal will never stop me from breeding a nice pair. Anyways, the pair LadyVictorian has is very nice!


----------



## EmmyFishyPoo (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh man!!!! Mind sending me your lady? ;-) She would go perfect with my handsome Peck :-D
View attachment 81673


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

OKAY, updates, still feeding my girl like crazy and showing her to the male daily but thinking i may try to put them in a divided tank together as i think simply floating in his tank doesn't do it for her and she doesn't seem to be in breeding mode....just always wanting me to feed her T.T My boy shows sooooo much interest in her but when I float her in his tank for half an hour she ignores him now, she is still pretty young, about 3 months but I hear people breeding that age plenty of times. Do some girlies take longer to mature than others?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Why it's just easier for them to be in smaller tanks side by side with a piece of paper or cardboard between them.. can remove the cardboard and walk away before they get too distracted by you. Cupping, moving, etc can be stressful and distracting.. make it as simple as possible. Good luck!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Sorry for being so quiet.

Alright so I have the pair in the breeding tank ready to rock. Copernicus already has a bubble nest started so I may be releasing my girl tomorrow if she shows signs of being ready. Hope he builds onto the nest though, it's very high but not very big. I think he is underestimating the size of his family.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

closed until further notice


----------

